# I am looking for self weeded heat transfer paper and not sure what to get



## Bigelowpd (May 16, 2016)

Hello, 

I am fairly new to pressing shirts. I am looking for a way to print designs from either an ink jet or laser printer onto transfer paper without having a boarder around the image or having to cut out the image after it is printed. To my understanding this is called self weeded, again I am fairly new and I do not really know what I am looking for or what is the best.


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

are you using an heat transfer printing machine or iron?
Temperature is varied according to the materials of the motif as well as the t-shirt. my suggestion here is you can try to contact your supplier to get the detailed instructions.


----------



## Bigelowpd (May 16, 2016)

I am using a heat press


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

Try order plastisol heat transfers, they will do you wonders.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Image Clip is what you want, if you want self-weeding paper. 

There's a bunch in this forum about it, how to use it, etc. 


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

create the screen and then print it on the transfer paper, also print film positive on transparency paper using inkjet paper then place it on the screen and heat press it


----------

